# DX codes for 37205/36010/37250



## valariej (Aug 11, 2008)

I am having great difficulty finding the correct DX code for the procedures listed above.  The Physician is doing a Intravascular U/S of inferior vena cava; bilateral common iliac vein; bilateral external iliac veins and bilateral common femoral veins. Also performed stent insertion, left common iliac vein; wall stent, stent insertion; left external iliac vein - wall stent; stent insertion; left common iliac vein - wall stent.  also stent insertion right common iliac vein, wall stent; stent insertion right external iliac vein, wall stent and stent insertion right common femoral vein, wall stent. 

Findings:  left common iliact stenosis; left external iliac vein stenosis; left common femoral vein stenosis; right common iliac vein stenosis; right external iliac vein stenosis; and right common femoral vein stenosis.  Pre-px DX:  chronic venous hypertension w/inflammation and leg swelling. 

I cannot find any compatible codes for Medicare that cover the veins. 

Dr. billed: 
37205, 75960, 36010, 37206, 75960, 36010, 37206, 75960, 37206, 75960, 37206, 75960, 37206, 75960, 37206, 75960 and 

37250, 75945, 37251, 75946, 37251, 75946, 37251, 75946, 37251, 75946, 37251, 75946, 37251, 75946 and 

76937 

All 76xxx codes have modifier -26 attached. 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pheeprice (Aug 11, 2008)

I can see why you had trouble. My friend and I looked and looked. She has 25 years of experience in coding. We are pretty sure that 459.81 Venous Peripheral Insufficiency (unspecified) would cover those diagnoses. Hope this helps. Take care.


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 12, 2008)

valariej said:


> I am having great difficulty finding the correct DX code for the procedures listed above.  The Physician is doing a Intravascular U/S of inferior vena cava; bilateral common iliac vein; bilateral external iliac veins and bilateral common femoral veins. Also performed stent insertion, left common iliac vein; wall stent, stent insertion; left external iliac vein - wall stent; stent insertion; left common iliac vein - wall stent.  also stent insertion right common iliac vein, wall stent; stent insertion right external iliac vein, wall stent and stent insertion right common femoral vein, wall stent.
> 
> Findings:  left common iliact stenosis; left external iliac vein stenosis; left common femoral vein stenosis; right common iliac vein stenosis; right external iliac vein stenosis; and right common femoral vein stenosis.  Pre-px DX:  chronic venous hypertension w/inflammation and leg swelling.
> 
> ...




Reply-
If you bill 37206 and 36010 for the same day, you will still get claims coming back. Code 36010 which includes stent placement -bundled.

Dx-peripheral angiopathy - 443.9
This is the common cause for inflammation of vessels that can be inferred from ultrasounds.


----------



## annakilker (Jun 5, 2009)

*Chronic venous hypertension with inflammation*

The Dx code is 459.32, but I believe the stenting codes 37205 & 37206 are for artery stenting and not veins.  I may be wrong.  I am new at endovascular coding and looking for information all the time.  I am trying to code bilateral stenting of common liac arteries and external iliac arteries, do you have any pointers for me.  I wondered if you could use 37205 initial stenting if you are doing the opposite side?  So far I think I will just code 37205 RT 37206 LT 37206 RT-59 37206 LT-59 I hope you were able to get your question answered by someone knowledgeable, I am still looking for references for all of this PTA and stenting stuff.


----------



## dhuston (Jun 8, 2009)

I think 459.2 compression/stricture of vein is covered by Medicare.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------

